# Best metal polish ?



## Mk90 (Aug 4, 2011)

As above really guys, 

I'm currently using Autosol chrome and metal polish. I have been using that and fine wire wool to clean up my exhaust tips on my car.

Just wondering if theres anything better ? or what you guys use for polishing exhaust tips and other metal trims etc.

Thanks, Marc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto finesse Mercury 

A lot of people use britemax but it's too runny and messy for me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I always found Megs NXT metal polish effective.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ross said:


> I always found Megs NXT metal polish effective.


Me too, it's a light abrasive polish and very effective. :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Are your tips chrome or stainless?

A polish which is suitable for chrome won't work well on stainless or aluminium and vice versa.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Always used Autosol personally. Never felt the need for anything else.

Faultless from my BMX days, to motorbikes and motors.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

TAC Systems Metal Polish if you can get hold of it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I use Kleers metal polish, works great on chrome&metal, and also it has a sealant in it, 200ml for £9.99 from Kleers site.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

*Autosol* for me too, great no fuss product easy to apply and remove, great results, small tube lasts ages and cheap (just an old j-cloth for me though rather than wire wool).


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

britemax twins & autosol depends on what needs what


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Auto finesse Mercury
> 
> A lot of people use britemax but it's too runny and messy for me


AF Mercury, but find autosol good as well.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Auto finesse Mercury
> 
> A lot of people use britemax but it's too runny and messy for me


+1 For this I use with a micro fibre cloth now chrome cleaned up with ooo grade wire wool first.


----------



## Mk90 (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks guys. when my autosol runs out, I'll try one of the ones thats been listed.

thanks:thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Autoglyms metal polish leaves behind something water repellant (sealant or wax). I used it on a household door handle which i fitted to my shed , its exposed to the weather, I put this on years ago and it still beads water now


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

I used the Supernatural Metal polish from Dodo Juice on my Astra pipe.

very runny.....but did the job well. It took a lot of scrubbing with wire wool different grades of it, and then polishing pads etc to shine it up and get all the scratches out.

quite cheap too, but no doubt there is better stuff out there that is less runny.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice before pic's, any after pic's??.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

chongo said:


> Nice before pic's, any after pic's??.


I physically cannot find any pictures of your motor or your polished metal anywhere on this website......post some on the thread so the OP can see how its done.....


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Floyd said:


> I physically cannot find any pictures of your motor or your polished metal anywhere on this website......post some on the thread so the OP can see how its done.....


Feel free to browse the showroom section where you will find many cars I have fully detail and used a certain metal polish I use on exhaust tips and chrome work:wave::wave:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Simichrome Metal Polish expensive but well worth the money.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone tried brasso.
I have cleared out a cupboard and found some


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Brasso is ok to a point but it doesn't seem to leave a lasting finish. Good for a couple of weeks then tarnishes ... good if you do car regular bit not as a one off solution


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Floyd said:


> I physically cannot find any pictures of your motor or your polished metal anywhere on this website......post some on the thread so the OP can see how its done.....


Well did you find them:wave::wave:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

chongo said:


> Well did you find them:wave::wave:


I found 1 post of a Chevy show car that was pretty much clean when it came to you, so nothing to sing about there....and the rest of the posts you have attributed too is negative/****y comments.

So you fit this forum perfectly :thumb::wave::wall:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Floyd said:


> I found 1 post of a Chevy show car that was pretty much clean when it came to you, so nothing to sing about there....and the rest of the posts you have attributed too is negative/****y comments.
> 
> So you fit this forum perfectly :thumb::wave::wall:


PMSL,:lol::lol::lol::lol: your going to make lots of friends on here:newbie::wave::wave:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Review I did a while back

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248212


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

suspal said:


> Simichrome Metal Polish expensive but well worth the money.


Can this be used on chrome tips suspal?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No reason why not


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

graham1970 said:


> Can this be used on chrome tips suspal?


yes it can :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks bud


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

much cheaper :-
Doktor Power: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I've tried many - most do a good job.

The product that works best for me is Flitz - not the cheapest ex-US, but seems to outperform the field.


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Autosol for me, although iv'e not tried anything else so can't compare


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

AllenF said:


> No reason why not


I thought that the chrome plating was thin enough that an abrasive polish is not recommended. So a chrome specific polish is used that relies more on chemical polishing than abrasive.

Where as on other metals its not a plating so you can take advantage of an abrasive polish.

I've never like using wire wool. It leaves too much marring.


----------



## eric272 (May 18, 2013)

0000 Grade wire wool plus Autosol is the ultra best on (stained) polished stainless steel.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Floyd said:


> I used the Supernatural Metal polish from Dodo Juice on my Astra pipe.
> 
> very runny.....but did the job well. It took a lot of scrubbing with wire wool different grades of it, and then polishing pads etc to shine it up and get all the scratches out.
> 
> quite cheap too, but no doubt there is better stuff out there that is less runny.


I personally would clean the rest of the car and machine it to get run of all the rds on there. . Then dress the trims nicely. Then look at the details of the pipes pity the site will has scratched the nuts out of the chrome.
Or is this what you started with and we are in for a MAMOUTH thread on when it's finished


----------

